# Pumpenvergleich: Eheim PCPS, 2x XSPC, Alphacool Pumpstation, Laing Ultra



## bundymania (2. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

der Sommer befindet sich auf der Zielgeraden, die Temperaturen sinken langsam wieder in PC- und User freundlichere Regionen und somit wächst die Lust, sich länger am Rechner aufzuhalten. Zeit für mich, die neue Saison mit Reviews einzuläuten  Den Anfang macht dieser Testvergleich mit Pumpen für jeden Geschmack und Geldbeutel. Auch bei den Wakü Fans
macht sich die Wirtschaftskrise bemerkbar und so kommen preisgünstige Lösungen für viele User gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt !
In diesem Bericht, möchte ich euch 5 Pumpen näher vorstellen und untereinander vergleichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Testsystem / Ablauf:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Case: Banchetto 101 Bench Table
Board: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme
CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @4.2Ghz - 1,40V (Bioswert) - Bios: F4
RAM: Patriot Viper DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 295 (nicht eingebunden!) 
Netzteil: Seasonic M12D-850 850W
CPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 "Nickel Edition"
Radiator: Watercool Mora 2 Pro
NB Kühler: MIPS Fusionblock Nickel
Steuerzentrale: Aquaero VFD
Durchflußsensor: Aqua Computer Highflow
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX2
Pumpen Entkoppler: Noise Destructor V1.1
Schlauch: Feser 16/10 clear
Schnellkupplungen: CPC 9,5mm Metall
Ausgleichsbehälter: Alphacool Cyclone 
Temperatursensoren: 3x Inline + 1x im AGB
Wasserzusatz: Feser One Fertigmischung UV Clear
Anschlüsse: Perfect Seal + 11mm Bitspower Tüllen
Lüfter: 9x Yate Loon D12SL12


Ablauf: Der Test PC wurde mit Prime95 bei den jeweils 2 stündigen Testdurchläufen auf 100% Auslastung gebracht.
In dieser Zeit wurde der max. Durchfluss bei der jeweiligen Pumpe bei 12V Betriebsspannung gemessen, bei
einigen Modellen zusätzlich auf 7V.





Die Testteilnehmer:
------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Alphacool AGB-Eheim 600 Station II 12V[/URL]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Technische Daten:*

Abmaße Tauchpumpenbehälter L x B x H mm: 81,2 x 97,5 x 95,6 mm
Gewicht: 0,640 kg
Einfüllstutzten: G 1 Zoll
Anschlüsse: G1/4 Zoll, zylindrisch
Pumpenleistung: 600l/h
Förderhöhe: 1,3m
Leistungsaufnahme: 11 Watt
Besonderheit: 2 LED-Bohrungen im Deckel



Aus dem Hause Alphacool erreichte mich die beliebte Eheim 600 Station II, welche für den Betrieb mit 12 Volt ausgelegt ist.
Die Pumpe kommt in einer ansprechenden Retailverpackung daher und ist zu einem Preis von ca. 49 EUR erhältlich.
Diese Pumpstation ist bereits seit geraumer Zeit erhältlich und erfreut sich mit Recht nach wie vor großer Beliebtheit aufgrund
ihrer Laufruhe und Zuverlässigkeit, da die verbaute Eheim Pumpe sehr verschleißarm zu Werke geht.
Die Befüllung gestaltet sich problemlos, die Anschlussgewinde sind für das übliche G 1/4" Format ausgelegt.
Zur Stromaufnahme wird die Pumpstation mittels Wandlerplatine an das PC Stromnetz angeschlossen.
Die Polung der 2 Kabel ist dabei egal. Eine kleine Anleitung wäre an dieser Stelle wünschenswert gewesen.
Zur Entkopplung und Befestigung im Gehäuse, legt Alphacool eine selbstklebende Klettmatte ins Paket. 
Die Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II konnte im Testbetrieb gefallen, der Durchfluss war für so eine vergleichsweise
kleine Pumpe auf hohem Niveau, gut entkoppelt ist die Pumpe aus 1 Meter Entfernung quasi nicht zu hören !
Ferner befinden sich im Deckel 2 Led Bohrungen, Moddingfreunde kommen also nicht zu kurz 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Innovatek PCPS-Pumpe 12V mit AGB & Gewindebohrungen [/URL]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:*

*PCPS 1104 Kreiselpumpe* - entwickelt und optimiert für PC-Kühlsysteme
mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter
Förderhöhe 1,60 m
Leistungsaufnamhe typisch 3,7 bis 4W
äußerst effizient und belastet nicht das PC Netzteil
elektronische Anlaufsicherung
Sanftanlauf und Oszillationserkennung mit automatischem Restart
Quickstart Funktion
programmierbarer Silent- und Power Modus
Spezial Motor mit äußerst effizientem Wirkungsgrad
wechselbare Saug- und Druckanschlüsse (beides G1/4" Verschraubungen)
absolut Dauerlauftauglich
extrem verschleißarm und äußerst laufruhig
Gewicht: ~260g
Größe (ohne Verschraubung, ohne Fuß): ~130 x 75 x 50 mm (lxbxh)



Bei der Eheim/Innovatek PCPS 1104 handelt es sich um eine Pumpe, die ebenfalls über einen integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter verfügt, wenngleich dieser deutlich kleiner als bei den anderen Modellen dieses Reviews ausfällt. Aufgrund der geringen Größe, ist ein Betrieb
in einem HTPC, oder allgemein kleinen Gehäusen denkbar. Die Pumpe kann durch eine tadellose Verarbeitung und sehr leisen Lauf
überzeugen ! Durch Umstecken eines Jumpers (leider nicht im Lieferumfang!) kann man die PCPS in verschiedenen Modi betreiben.
Im Powermodus bietet die PCPS 1104 einen guten Durchflusswert und ist entkoppelt dennoch sehr leise ! 
Die Steuerelektronik befindet sich im Sockel der Pumpe und lässt sich für einen Modiwechsel leicht öffnen.
Der Auslass (Druckseite) befindet sich am unteren der 2 Gewinde - in der Anleitung ist es anders herum beschrieben.
Zum Lieferufang gehört neben einer dt. ausführlichen Anleitung eine Montagehalterung, mir der sich die Pumpe seitlich in einem
Gehäuse befestigen lässt. Schrauben werden allerdings leider nicht mitgeliefert, was für einen VK von ca. 70 € etwas schade ist !
Die Anschlussgewinde sind natürlich auch hier für G 1/4" Anschlüsse ausgelegt. 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse sind etwas zu breit.
Aufgrund der geringen Stromaufnahme lässt sich die Pumpe auch direkt am Mainboard per Molex Adapter betreiben.
Da die Pumpe ausschließlich für den stehenden Betrieb ausgelegt ist, geschieht die Befüllung entsprechend über die Deckelöffnung, welche
über eine Arretierung und den im Deckel eingelassenen O-Ring abdichtet. Ein Schraubgewinde ist dahingehend wie bei den anderen Pumpen nicht vorhanden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus (Ultra -> mit Koolance PMP-400 Deckel)*




*Technische Daten:*

Abmaße: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Motorbauart: Elektronisch kommutierter Kugelmotor
Nennspannung: 12 V DC Gleichspannung
Nennleistungsaufnahme: 18Watt
Zul. Spannungsbereich 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Förderhöhe bei 12V: 4,7m
max. Förderleistung: 500L/h
Fördermedien: Wasser, Wasser-/Glykol-Gemische*
Max. Systemtemperatur: 60°C



Auch die allseits beliebte Laing DDC-1T Pumpe darf in diesem Test natürlich nicht fehlen, hier vertreten in der Plus Version (oder auch Ultra = mit Deckel) stellt sie doch die obere Messlatte in Sachen Durchfluss bei den gängigen Pumpen dar. Mittlerweile sind ettliche verschiedene
Deckel von fast allen Wakü Herstellern für diese Pumpe erhältlich, die sich beim Durchfluss kaum unterscheiden. Bei der Anschlussvielfalt
gehen die Hersteller verschiedene Wege: bei manchen sind lediglich 2 Gewinde vorhanden, während andere auf bis zu 4 Anschlussmöglichkeiten setzen und somit dem User freie Hand bei der Wahl der Verschlauchung.
Die Pumpe bietet mit einer max. Förderhöhe (Herstellerangabe) von 4,7m ordentlich Druck und ist daher selbst für große Waküs gut geeignet
wo manch schwächere Pumpe dann doch das Nachsehen hat. Diese Power ist natürlich nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis zu haben, so muss man für die DDC-1T+ fast 80 € ausgeben - den Deckel noch nicht eingerechnet und ein Ausgleichsbehälter möchte der
geneigte User auch meist noch sein Eigen nennen. So ist man schnell bei 100 € und mehr angelangt. Für Enthusiasten, die kompromisslose Power wollen, ist diese starke Laing Pumpe nach wie vor eine sehr gute Wahl. Mittels Aquaero und div. Lüftersteuerungen lässt sich die Laing in der Drehzahl regeln, was ein leiseres Betriebsgeräusch zur Folge hat, ohne einen großen Nachteil
bei den Temperaturen in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. Wie auch die Eheim Pumpen, sind die Laing DDC-1T Modelle für ihre Zuverlässigkeit und
Langlebigkeit bekannt und wurden zudem speziell für den PC Wakü Bereich konzipiert. 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







XSPC X2O 150 Pumpstation





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Pumpenleistung: 150l/h
- Förderhöhe: 1.2m
- Spannung: 12V (3pin)
- Anschlussgröße: G 1/4" 
- Abmessungen: 70x70x75mm 


Für diesen Test standen mir 2 Pumpen aus dem Hause XSPC zur Verfügung. Den Anfang macht die kleinere Version, die unter dem
Namen X2O 150 in den einschlägigen Shops für einen Kaufpreis von ca. 36 € angeboten wird. Zum Lieferumfang gehört neben der
Pumpstation ansich eine blaue 5mm LED, mit der sich die Pumpe effektvoll beleuchten lässt. Die Leistung geht für die Größe der
verbauten Pumpe in Ordnung, Durchflusswunder darf man hier natürlich nicht erwarten. Die Verarbeitung insgesamt ist ok und dem
Preis angemessen. Etwas leiser geht die größere 450er Pumpstation aus gleichem Hause zu Werke.
Für einen möglichst leisen Betrieb sollte man selbstredend auch dieses Modell gut entkoppeln. 
Da die Pumpe über einen 3 pol. Molexstecker verfügt und eine geringe Stromaufnahme vorweisen kann, ist es möglich, dieses 
Modell praktischerweise direkt ans Mainboard anzuschließen und auf Wunsch beispielsweise mit dem Programm Speedfan in der
Leistung zu regeln. Natürlich wäre eine kleine Steuerung, wie die Zalman Fanmate ebenfalls gut dazu geeignet.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_8373et0j.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Daten:*


- Abmessungen: 55mm x 93mm x 80mm
- Pumpenleistung: 450 l/h
- Förderhöhe: 1.8m
- Spannung: 12V 
- Anschlussgröße: G1/4"
- 2x 5mm LED Bohrungen


Die 2. Pumpe von XSPC stellt das 450er Modell dar, welche in diesem Review mit einem leisen Betriebsgeräusch und gutem 
Durchflusswert glänzen konnte. Auch hier liegt eine blaue 5mm Led zur Beleuchtung bei und die Anschlussgewinde sind
selbstredend im G 1/4" ausgeführt. Das Entlüften klappte im Testbetrieb problemlos und die Befüllung gestaltet sich durch
die ausreichend große kreisrunde Öffnung auf der Oberseite problemlos. Mit einer Lüftersteuerung lässt sich diese Pumpe
problemlos in der Leistung drosseln und ist somit ein weiterer Kandidat für den Betrieb in einem HTPC, oder allgemein auf
silent getrimmten PC. Als Zubehör ist für ca. 5 € ein Adapter für die Befüllöffnung erhältlich, mit dem auch dort das gängige
G 1/4" Gewinde zur Verfügung steht und somit weitere Alternativen zur Verschlauchung ermöglicht. Natürlich lässt sich der
Adapter auch für alle anderen XSPC Pumpen und Ausgleichsbehälter verwenden.
Auf dem mittleren Thumbnail Bild habe ich diesen Adapter verbaut und im Einsatz.
Die XSPC 450 Pumpstation ist zu einem Preis von ca. 43 € in diversen Wakü Shops erhältlich.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Testergebnisse:*
-----------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...und als kleines Schmankerl noch ein Vergleich mit gedrosselter Leistung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die XSPC 450 Pumpe lief per Molex-Stromadapter auf 7V und die Eheim PCPS wurde per Jumper auf den Standard
Betriebsmodus eingestellt. Bei der kleinen XSPC 150 habe ich auf einen Betrieb auf 7V verzichtet, da der Durchfluss
bereits bei 12V im Vergleich relativ gering ausfällt. Die Alphacool Pumpstation lässt sich nicht regeln und die Laing
nur mit Extra Zubehör wie z.B. einem Aquaero, daher habe ich darauf verzichtet. Es soll eh nur ein kleiner Bonus sein,
um zu verdeutlichen, das selbst mit gedrosselter Leistung noch genügend Durchfluss für eine kleinere Wakü,
wie sie z.B. in HTPC´s gern verbaut wird, zur Verfügung steht.



*Fazit:*
-------

Eine direkte Empfehlung für eine Pumpe auszusprechen fällt mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich schwer, sind doch die Anwendungs-
gebiete und Vorlieben von euch Usern einfach zu verschieden. Für User, die Wert auf maximale Leistung legen, ist die
Laing DDC-1T(+) nach wie vor eine sehr gute Wahl, so lassen sich mit dieser Pumpe auch groß angelegte Wasserkühlungen problemlos
mit 1a Durchflusswerten betreiben. Für Silentfreaks, oder kleiner dimensionierte Waküs sind die in diesem Test vorgestellten
Pumpstationen eine sehr gute Alternative, kosten sie doch vergleichsweise wenig und verrichten leise ihren Dienst. Gerade in sehr 
kleinen Gehäusen bieten sich diese Lösungen förmlich an. Besonders die Eheim Pumpen sind für ihre Langlebigkeit weltweit bekannt.
Ich denke, für jedes Anwendungsgebiet, Geschmack und Geldbeutel lässt sich in meinem Testvergleich ein passendes Modell finden.
Auf vermeintliche "Schnäppchen" wie die Pumpen von Thermaltake habe ich bewusst verzichtet, denn aufgrund von ettlichen Ausfällen
und einem lauten Betrieb, kann ich diese Modelle nicht empfehlen.
Dieses Review wird vielleicht in der Zukunft mit weiteren Pumpen bzw. Pumpstationen erweitert 







*Danksagung: *
*---------------------*

Für die freundliche Unterstützung bei diesem Testbericht danke ich den Firmen www.a-c-shop.de , www.laing.de (insb. Herrn Böttle) , www.alphacool.de , www.xspc.biz , www.feser-one.com  und www.watercool.de


----------



## bundymania (2. September 2009)

-----------


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

Kannst du noch einen direkten Vergleich der Lautstärke aller Probanden angeben?
Es steht zwar hier und da was dabei, aber ist "aus 1m unhörber" jetzt besser oder schlechter "sehr leise"?


----------



## bundymania (2. September 2009)

Subjektiv bewertet würde ich die Eheim PCPS im Silent Modus auf den ersten Platz einstufen, gefolgt von der Alphacool Pumpstation und der XSPC 450 und dahinter die 150er aus gleichem Hause. Die 150er neigt etwas zum "rasseln" besonders bei niedrigem Wasserstand. Auf dem letzten Platz wäre die Laing Ultra zu finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

D.h. die nicht gedrosselte PCPS kommt noch hinter der 600er Station?
Das dürfte als Information für weitere Empfehlungen genügen.

Hast du eigentlich mal einen Blick auf das Innenleben der PCPS geworfen? Es ist ja immer noch nicht geklärt, ob es eine komplette Neuentwicklung ist, oder ob sie auf bekannten Eheim-Modellen basiert.


----------



## bundymania (2. September 2009)

Im Normal- und Powermodus ist die PCPS etwa auf dem gleichem Geräuschniveau wie die Alphacool Pumpstation, man muss tatsächlich schon genau hinhören, um da Unterschiede feststellen zu können, sagt jemand, der sehr gut hört  Die XSPC Pumpen unterscheiden sich deutlicher in der Geräuschkulisse. Für den Moduswechsel habe ich die Pumpe natürlich öffnen müssen, aber keine Fotos gemacht. Das kann ich bei Interesse irgendwann nachholen. Derzeit ist die Pumpe seit einiger Zeit im Server fast 24/7 in Betrieb  Schade finde ich wie erwähnt, das Innovatek bei dem gesalzenen Preis weder einen Jumper zur Moduswahl, noch Schrauben zur Befestigung des Pumpensockels in die Packung legt


----------



## DaxTrose (2. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein sehr schöner Test Bundy! 
Ich habe mit der EHEIM PCPS 12V schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Für mein erstes System mit evo 1080 war sie selbst im Power-Modus zu schwach - ok, mein Fehler! Aber in meinem zweiten System lief sie zwei Wochen, bis ich bemerkte, dass sie am Ausgangsgewinde undicht war. Erst dachte ich, es sei der O-Ring defekt. Beim Austausch fiel mir dann auf, dass das Gewinde gerissen war. Ich habe nicht sonderlich viel Kraft beim Anschrauben verwendet. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Material sehr schnell brechen kann. Vielleicht war es aber auch nur ein Einzelfall.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. September 2009)

Super Review Bundy 

Fügst du dem Review noch andere Deckel und "Modelle" der Laing hinzu? Oder gibt es schon ein Laing Review, was ich nur noch nicht gefunden habe?

Danke


----------



## bundymania (3. September 2009)

Das ist natürlich schade, das du mit der Pumpe so ein Pech hattest, aber die PCPS wurde hoffentlich im Rahmen der Garantie problemlos ausgetauscht.

@in-vino-veritas: gut, das du es ansprichst und danke für die Steilvorlage  Ich habe ein weiteres Review in Planung, in dem ich Laing Aufsätze (Deckel) und separate "Slot-In" Ausgleichsbehälter testen werde !


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. September 2009)

Alles klar, kannst du schon ungefähr sagen, wann das sein wird? Da ich mir in naher Zukunft eine Laing-/Deckelkombi zulegen wollte!?


----------



## bundymania (3. September 2009)

Nunja, eigentlich war ich mit dem Praxisteil des Testberichts soweit fertig, als mich letztes Wochenende Rico von Watercool angeschrieben hatte und mir deren brandneue Laing Deckel für den Test in Aussicht stellte ! Daher wird es sich noch etwas verzögern, im Interesse aller User, die immer gern das Neueste in Tests haben möchten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

neuer DDC-Deckel vom Erfinder?
Du plauderst da sehr interessante Sachen aus, brichst aber im falschen Moment ab


----------



## Frost (3. September 2009)

@Bundy:
Bin am überlegen, ob die Laing Ultra das richtige für mich ist.
Hab dasselbe Setup.
Aber deine Einschätzung der Lautstärke lässt mich zurückschrecken.
Wollte den PC in Silent fahren lassen.
Mein PC soll in Zukunft direkt neben meinem Bett stehen können. Daher folgende Fragen:
a) würdest Du neben einer laufenden Laing einschlafen können?
b) würdest Du neben einer laufenden Eheim einschlafen können?
c) Du sagst, man kann mit einer Aquaero die Laing so leise bekommen wie eine Eheim. Sind dann die Durchflüsse höher, niedriger oder gleich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

Eine auf Eheim-Lautstärke gedrosselte Laing war in allen mir bekannten Tests schwächer, als die Eheim. (=i.d.R. ist sie stehen geblieben . Im Überschneidungsbereich von z.B. Aquastream und Laing kann sich aber die Aquastream i.d.R. auch als leisere bei gleicher Leistung hervortun)

P.S.:
Ich kann einschlafen, wenn die Eheim in 3m Entfernung läuft. Aber optimal ist anders.
Aber das bin halt ich


----------



## Frost (3. September 2009)

Ja cool, Danke.

Ergo wohl doch die Eheim. (steht ja auch so in der Anleitung, aber die Ultra bringt halt sooo viel mehr an Leistung... )


----------



## bundymania (4. September 2009)

Ob ich neben laufenden Pumpen, insbesondere der Laing Ultra einschlafen kann ? Das hängt davon ab, wie müde ich bin  In den 90er Jahren habe ich eine geraume Zeit in einem Zimmer geschlafen, in dem ein PC  (Mailboxrechner) mit 6 SCSI Festplatten, einem ext. 6-fach CD Wechsler und 4 Modems (Relais clickt bei Connect) beherbergt waren  Alles Gewöhnungssache   

BTT: 

Wenn du die Laing auf etwa 3000 U/Min. herunter regelst und gut entkoppelst, z.B. mit einem Noise Destructor würde ich das Wort leise für diese Kombi mehr oder weniger in Anspruch nehmen wollen.

Generell fängt für manche User und deren Höhrempfinden ein Silent-PC natürlich bei einer geringen Gesamtlautstärke an, als für andere Zeitgenossen. 

Mit einer Eheim Pumpstation bist du in deinem Fall also höchstwahrscheinlich besser bedient !


Zu den neuen Laing Deckeln von Watercool: ....eine kleine Vorabinfo ohne Bilder erhöht die Spannung und Vorfreude und lässt die Maschinen der eifrigen Kopierer in Fernost länger ruhen 
BTW: Erst kürzlich hat BP quasi 1:1 Kopien der Cape AGB´s präsentiert.


----------



## Zlicer (4. September 2009)

super test bundy 

weißt du um wie viel sich die normale Laing und die Ultra-Variante im Durchfluss ca. Unterscheiden?? Und wie ist es mit dem Lautstärke unterschied der beiden "Pümpchen"??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## icecold (5. September 2009)

Ja das würde mich auch interressieren. Ich sollte namlicf für nen Bekannten einen PC zusammen schrauben mit einer ziemlich ähnlichen Konfig würde da auch ne Pro reichen und wie laut wäre die dann?

MfG


----------



## bundymania (5. September 2009)

Der Unterschied liegt bei etwa 20-30 Litern/h. Es gibt wenige Fälle, wo sich die teurere Plus Version lohnt. Wenn man einen Garantieverlust in Kauf nimmt, kann man die normale Laing übrigens per einfachem "Lötmod" zur Plus modden. Das funktioniert bei Laings mit blauem Rotor. Ich würde es allerdings nicht empfehlen. Ein Lautstärkeunterschied zw. normaler- und Plus Variante ist spürbar, wie sehr, hängt von der Revison ab, die alten Plus Modelle mit rotem, oder schwarzem Rotor waren mitunter lauter, als die neuen mit blauem Rotor. Den Aufpreis würde ich lieber in einen schicken Deckel, oder Ausgleichsbehälter investieren


----------



## icecold (5. September 2009)

Ich meinte eigendlich den Unterschied zwischen der Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro oder der Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra in bezug auf Lautstärke und Leistung


----------



## bundymania (5. September 2009)

Plus mit Deckel läuft unter dem Namen Ultra ! 

Normale Laing mit Deckel = Pro


----------



## icecold (5. September 2009)

OK Danke also lieber die Pro

MfG


----------



## Marquis (5. September 2009)

@bundy: Ey, das ist ja voll Neunziger-mäßig,
Wär natürlich schön, wenn du die Aquastream XT noch mit einbeziehen würdest, da sie meiner Meinung nach die einzige Pumpe ist, die im "High-End" Bereich mit der Laing konkurrieren kann.

PS: Spricht man es eigentlich La-ing, La-jing oder Leing aus?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> BTW: Erst kürzlich hat BP quasi 1:1 Kopien der Cape AGB´s präsentiert.


Vom Alphacool HF 38 Cape Cyclone? Woran erkennt man die Unterschiede bzw. hast du Bilder?

Laing: Wie unterscheidet sich die Laing von Swiftech vom Rest? Nur ne Retail Pumpe oder gibt es noch andere Unterschiede zur "Normalen"?


----------



## bundymania (7. September 2009)

DeXgo - Forum: Bitspower Water Tank Multi-Z

Die Laings sind baugleich mit den Swiftech Pumpen (Re-Importe)


----------



## in-vino-veritas (7. September 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Die Laings sind baugleich mit den Swiftech Pumpen (Re-Importe)


Und sind Quasi nur "günstiger", weil es Re-Importe sind?
Danke für den Link, sehen aber echt aus wie die AGB´s von Alphacool....


----------



## Parnshion (8. September 2009)

@Bundü
was du auch testen sollst, wäre die Laing-Deckeln....du als unabhängige Bastelorakel. Ich weiss, gibt schon bei Dexgo und so, aber von jemand wie dir hätte ich lieber ein ehrliche Test. Kann dir auch paar Tops zukommen lassen 

@In-Vino
Auf der Swiftec Laing ist ein Aufkleber, wenn du den wegmachst, steht da drunter die Originalaufkleber von Laing.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (8. September 2009)

Schade das die Aquastream XT ultra getestet würde oder die normale.
Ist auch eine sehr gute Pumpe bin sehr zu frieden damit .
Hätte gerne mal vergleich zu den danderen Pumpen gesehen vielleicht kommt sowas irgndwann noch

trotzdem sehr hilfreich der test


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. September 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> @In-Vino
> Auf der Swiftec Laing ist ein Aufkleber, wenn du den wegmachst, steht da drunter die Originalaufkleber von Laing.


Dann kann man ja getrost die von *Swiftech* nehmen, ist ja die Billigste. Wenn das sowieso dasselbe ist


----------



## On/OFF (11. September 2009)

Frost schrieb:


> @Bundy:
> Bin am überlegen, ob die Laing Ultra das richtige für mich ist.
> Hab dasselbe Setup.
> Aber deine Einschätzung der Lautstärke lässt mich zurückschrecken.
> ...



Mitlerweile sind Alle Pumpen so leise das man getrost neben den Pumpen einschlafen kann. Ich habe eine Laing Pro mit 3,7 m Förderhöhe . Diese hört man selbst nicht wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter abschalte . Eher hört man dann die Festplatten .   Wenn du nach Lautstärke gehst , kannst du alle nehmen.

PS: Die Pumpe bzw Pumpen sind das Leiseste an einer Wasserkühlung. Lautstärke eher irrelevant , da andere Hardware wesentlich lauter ist.


----------



## bundymania (11. September 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> PS: Die Pumpe bzw Pumpen sind das Leiseste an einer Wasserkühlung. Lautstärke eher irrelevant , da andere Hardware wesentlich lauter ist.


 
Wenn eine Laing DDC-1T(+) zum Einsatz kommt und gute Lüfter @500 U/Min. in Betrieb sind, ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall !  

Bei den Laing Pumpen gibt es übrigens auch nochmals Abweichungen in der Laustärke, ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre schon gleiche Modelle, die sich merklich unterschieden. 

Es ist generell schwierig eine pauschale Aussage hinsichtlich der Laustärke einer Komponente zu treffen, da jeder Mensch ein anderes Höhrempfinden hat.


----------



## Bu11et (14. September 2009)

Also mir fehlt es auch schwer zu glauben, dass ne Laing unhöber sein soll .
Wobei wie gesagt jeder Mensch unterschiedlich auf bestimmt Lautstärke reagiert. 
Ich werd demnächst die Hydro Pulse 800 von OCZ verwenden. Schade das die in keinen Test zu finden ist , da mich die Lautstärke ebenfals sehr interissiert.

PS: Den Test fand ich gut insbesondere da für jeden was dabei war


----------



## bundymania (14. September 2009)

Danke, so war der Plan - für jeden Bedarf, Geschmack und Geldbeutel ist was dabei  Was die OCZ 800 Pumpe betrifft, habe ich eine interessante Info für dich: Ich habe die Pumpe aufgrund einer weiteren Anfrage in einem anderen Forum bereits besorgt und werde dahingegend bald ein Update dieses Tests anfertigen !


----------



## Bu11et (14. September 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Was die OCZ 800 Pumpe betrifft, habe ich eine interessante Info für dich: Ich habe die Pumpe aufgrund einer weiteren Anfrage in einem anderen Forum bereits besorgt und werde dahingegend bald ein Update dieses Tests anfertigen !



Postest du das Update dann in diesem Forum/ diesem Beitrag? Das wäre echt super


----------



## bundymania (14. September 2009)

na klar !


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

*@bundy:* Na 
Sag mal, kannst einen der folgenden Deckel empfehlen?:
1. Bitspower DDC Mini Tank
2. Bitspower Laing DDC Aufsatz
Der Deckel wird sich wohl nicht groß von Anderen wie dem von EK o.a. unterscheiden oder?

Auch nicht schlecht:
Danger Den RAD-Reservoir


----------



## bundymania (16. September 2009)

Der DD AGB und Bitspower Deckel sind ok - mit dem BP Mini AGB habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, der Aufsatz saugt ab ca. 80 Liter/h. Luft an 


Solche Fragen stellst du bitte demnext im Quatsch Thread.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

Mache ich sorry 
Dachte, das passt hier, weil du ja vor hattest verschiedene Deckel und Pumpen hier noch zu testen....


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

schöner Test Andi


----------



## bundymania (21. September 2009)

Danke Manu


----------



## Gast3737 (26. September 2009)

Danke für den kleinen Test..
das meine schnuklige Susi es drauf hat wusste ich schon lange..meine ist sogar noch @ Ultra gelötet, das geht ab wie sau..schließlich muss doch der neue EVO ordentlich versorgt werden..


----------



## der_Kief (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hab da mal ne Frage zur XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V.
Welche Anlaufspannug benötigt diese Pumpe ? Muss ich die erst mit 12V  anlaufen lassen und kann Sie dann im Betrieb drosseln ? Und wie bzw. mit  was kann man die am besten drosseln ? Sowas wie der Zalman FanMate wär  mir am liebsten doch der verträgt glaub max. 6W.

der_Kief


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Oktober 2010)

Wieviel Volt die Pumpe zum anlaufen brauch müsstest du testen, da jeder Kreislauf anders ist. Du kannst die Pumpe mit jeder Steuerung drosseln die genügend Leistung verträgt, vorallem die Anlaufleistung.


----------



## bleifuß90 (17. Oktober 2010)

Die XSPC X2O 450  zu drosseln ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, denn erstens hört man sie nicht hinter geschlossenem Gehäuse und zweitens ist der Durchfluss dann sehr sehr gering. Ich hab die Pumpe selber und hab mal getestet wie weit man runter gehen kann und ab wann sie anläuft. Wenn sie einmal läuft kannst du bis 5V runtergehen, aber dann tröpfelt sie nur noch vor sich hin. Anlaufen tut sie zwischen 7 und 8 V. 

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir drosseln ist nicht notwendig, denn die Pumpe ist wenn man nicht direkt mit dem Ohr dran geht so gut wie nicht hörbar und eingebaut im Gehäuse erst recht nicht.


----------



## der_Kief (18. Oktober 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Die XSPC X2O 450  zu drosseln ist eigentlich nicht notwendig, denn erstens hört man sie nicht hinter geschlossenem Gehäuse und zweitens ist der Durchfluss dann sehr sehr gering. Ich hab die Pumpe selber und hab mal getestet wie weit man runter gehen kann und ab wann sie anläuft. Wenn sie einmal läuft kannst du bis 5V runtergehen, aber dann tröpfelt sie nur noch vor sich hin. Anlaufen tut sie zwischen 7 und 8 V.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung sagt mir drosseln ist nicht notwendig, denn die Pumpe ist wenn man nicht direkt mit dem Ohr dran geht so gut wie nicht hörbar und eingebaut im Gehäuse erst recht nicht.


Das mit dem drosseln möcht ich mir hald als Option offen halten. Hab momentan ne Eheim Station 600 drinne und die raubt mir den letzten Nerv. Entkoppeln lindert das nur aber das Brummen bleibt. Deswegen will ich mir die XSPC X2O 450 zulegen, entkoppeln und so auf 9-10V drosseln ( da sollte der Durchfluss mit 2x Kühler ja noch passen) in der Hoffnung das ich Sie nicht mehr höre.

der_Kief


----------



## bleifuß90 (18. Oktober 2010)

Vor dem Kauf habe ich genau wie du gedacht. Hab auch lange nachgeforscht ob und wie gut sich diese Pumpe Regeln lässt und wie schon in mein vorherigen Post geschrieben geht das ziemlich gut. Mein Waküsystem ist so ähnlich wie deines. 2 Kühler und ein 360er Radiator. Als die Pumpe dann das erste mal lief war ich doch sehr überrascht wie leise sie ist aber auch ein kleines bisschen überrascht wie wenig Wasser da doch durchfließt. Nach einigen Tests war mir klar das es unterm Strich nichts bringt diese Pumpe zu drosseln, denn der Durchfluss ging so massiv in den Keller so dass ohne konstante Drehüberwachung der Pumpe kein ruhiger Betrieb meinerseits möglich war. Aber im Endeffekt war es dann auch gar nicht notwendig sie zu Drosseln, lediglich habe ich sie mit dem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppelt. Ab einem halben Meter Entfernung zum Ohr ist kein Geräusch von der Pumpe mehr zu vernehmen. Keine Fließgeräusche und keine Brummgeräusche.


----------



## bundymania (10. November 2010)

Die XSPC 450er ist schon sehr leise und echt ne gute Alternative zu teuren Pumpen


----------

